# Engine Dies, Electrical Problem, Altinator and Battery Replaced



## SOBS (Jul 20, 2008)

I know I haven't posted since the Time Belt Forum but I'm back with a new problem and its Electrical. Update on the Time Belt from 2008 is its still going strong. (Minor Leak)

Here is the problem- My truck dies after running for a few hours for some electrical reason. I've replaced the Battery and Altinator(3 times now). I've checked the voltage at the battery while its running and it appears good. I've disconnected the battery and the truck continues to run perfect ... to perfect. *When I reconnect the battery the engine seems to bog down a little.* If I drive the truck with a full battery I have about 3 hours worth of driving time before the speedometer starts to go crazy, lights start dimming, and the truck is about 2 minutes from dieing and I cannot restart it till I charge the battery back up. I've looked over the connects and everything looks good.... any ideas?

My next test will be to drive it to the dieing point again then disconnect the battery to see if I can make it home. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dymond Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

seems to me that you have a short in the charging system...take the wiring harness apart from the battery to the alternator and see if that is the prob. ... good luck...


----------



## SOBS (Jul 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

I've already exposed the wires to check the connections and hooked my multimeter to a few. I replace 2 that looked bad that ran to the battery directly. I'll go over some more tomorrow.

I did just find out some new information though about modern vehicles needing 10.5v minimum to run. When I check the battery with a multimeter I was getting 14v if I remember correctly. I'm wondering if the volts are dropping below the minimum amount to charge the battery backup. My vehicle is getting older and it is the last HB model and its fuel injected. I'm going to disconnect the belt that connects to the Air Conditioning Compressor and see if I can squeeze a little more power. That way only 2 belts are connected to the engine(its a 4 cylinder).

If the voltage of the battery is greater than the Alternator will he alternator charge it?(Update)

This link http://www.bcae1.com/charging.htm

and this one






It appears my engine is not compensating for the load the battery is placing on it. Guess I need a stronger alternator. I'll still be trying to find if there is anywhere else I'm losing voltage also.


----------



## Dymond Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a 94 ext cab 2.4,and I took out my A/C unit completely,cause my A/C compressor was bad...I am running only 2 belts... but also check the condition of your alternator belt and make sure that is tight...but like you said,you may have to upgrade your alternator...sure hope you can figure it out...


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

do your ground...my truck was doing that...i redid all the ground and was perfect since then...


----------

